# Sad



## Overhauler (Mar 7, 2014)

Would of liked to of seen this one before it was ripped apart !
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281277664985


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 7, 2014)

*Yea*



Overhauler said:


> Would of liked to of seen this one before it was ripped apart !
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281277664985




Makes you wonder just how complete it was. Really nice paint on this one.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Mar 7, 2014)

*Very Complete*



57 spitfire said:


> Makes you wonder just how complete it was. Really nice paint on this one.




View sellers other items......looked like it was real complete to me. Tanks at $615.00 with 20 bids so far.


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 7, 2014)

*This sold about a month ago on ebay for about 2,300 buck or so*

It was nice bike, sucks this happens, bobcycle post about these people "money enthusiasts" doing this.


----------



## jkent (Mar 7, 2014)

At $2300 he is still $714 short of braking even. Guess we will just have to see where it all ends.
Still pisses me off. 
JKent


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 7, 2014)

*What a sin !*

What a sin it is for someone to do this!. I have been seeing this happen a lot lately by people
who just want to make a profit. 
 Look at the condition of this bike, it was beautiful.
These people are not collectors and are destroying a piece of history...A true crime...................Wayne


----------



## abe lugo (Mar 7, 2014)

*I cant seem to find the original auction*

If anyone know the item number or link please post it.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Mar 8, 2014)

*Item#*



abe lugo said:


> If anyone know the item number or link please post it.




Item#281277664985


----------



## oldwhizzer (Mar 8, 2014)

*schwinn*

Not the same bike.. Could have been had at Fall Memorylane no one bought it.


----------



## MarkG (Mar 8, 2014)

It is sad! I prefer not to purchase from such "dealers".

I was looking for a WW2 British Commando knife a few years ago to see on the bay some sellers separate the sheath and knife and sell. An absolute no-no to me.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 8, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> If anyone know the item number or link please post it.




Search here BC 117 excelsior on ebay


----------



## videoranger (Mar 8, 2014)

Dude obviously loves money and doesn't care for vintage bikes. Bad Karma will follow this guy for pulling apart a real beauty. Sad thing is in time if not now the bike as original is worth more than the sum of it's parts.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 8, 2014)

*so true....*



videoranger said:


> Dude obviously loves money and doesn't care for vintage bikes. Bad Karma will follow this guy for pulling apart a real beauty. Sad thing is in time if not now the bike as original is worth more than the sum of it's parts.




i was just over at the bay looking at the parts and what a beauty it must have been together.what a discrace!!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 8, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> i was just over at the bay looking at the parts and what a beauty it must have been together.what a discrace!!




You see the rims price?!..  Idiots


----------



## mike j (Mar 8, 2014)

There doesn't seem to be any shortage of bidders.


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 8, 2014)

I wonder why he didn't rip the seat and pedals apart ? He ripped the badge off of the frame !!
 SAD


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 8, 2014)

Overhauler said:


> I wonder why he didn't rip the seat and pedals apart ? He ripped the badge off of the frame !!
> SAD



I just emailed him and asked what the correct badge was for the frame and if he had it 
When he tells me the reply he gets isn't going to be nice !!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 8, 2014)

Overhauler said:


> I just emailed him and asked what the correct badge was for the frame and if he had it
> When he tells me the reply he gets isn't going to be nice !!




That is the correct badge....he,has it listes...excelsior


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 8, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That is the correct badge....he,has it listes...excelsior



Yes I know , I am just acting dumb so I can reply about the ripping .
 Lee


----------



## MarkG (Mar 8, 2014)

It also seems to be much more work to break up a bike. Numerous packaging, payments, shipping, and the time. 
For a little extra money!


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 8, 2014)

MarkG said:


> It also seems to be much more work to break up a bike. Numerous packaging, payments, shipping, and the time.
> For a little extra money!



Especially if he bought it for 2200-2300 , it isn't like he's going to make a ton of money off of it !
Lee


----------



## Overhauler (Mar 8, 2014)

Overhauler said:


> Yes I know , I am just acting dumb so I can reply about the ripping .
> Lee



 This is what I emailed to him : What is the correct badge for this frame ? Do you have it ?

 Then he replied : it is an excelsior badge, i have it listed also this week, please look at my other items

 Then I replied : I looked at your items for sale , so this was a complete original prewar bike that you disassembled to piece out ? No wonder it is so hard for us collectors to find an original bike in good condition , way to many parters out there that couldn't care less about the hobby , it's driven by greed . A bike is only original once , a pieced together bike is just that . But hey who cares ? Have a great day.

Then he replied : i tried 2 time listing it whole and it didn't meet 1699 reserve both times

 I am on ebay every day and I didn't see his listings on the bike and can't find it in the completed listings either . 
Well I know I didn't make any difference on what he is doing or even thought I would but I am contented with planting the thought .
 Lee


----------

